# تفتيت الحصى بدون جراحة ........ Lithotripsy



## حسنين علي موسى (29 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حصوات الكلية لها تاريخ طبي طويل وميكانيكية تكونها كانت تحت عديد من التجارب والتي حدث فيها تطور، وحصوات الكلية ظلت مرضاً يحير وهي تختلف في احجامها الدقيقة مثل حبيبات الرمل إلى هذه التي يمكن أن تملأ تجويف حوض الكلية وهي تتكون في الكلية أو الحالب أو المثانة.

حصاة الكلية Renal Stone هي عبارة عن جسم صلب يتشكل في الكليتين ويتفاوت حجم هذه الحصى من حجم صغير قد لا يرى بالعين المجردة إلا بالمجهر إلى حجم يقارب كرة الجولف قطرها حوالي 5سم وتتكون بشكل رئيسي عند الرجال. وقد تسبب ألماً شديداً إذا انحشرت في مخرج البول. وتتكون معظم حصوات الكلى من أملاح الكاليسوم ولها عادة أشكال مختلفة. وفي العديد من الحالات لا يستطيع الاطباء تحديد سبب تشكل الحصيات وبعض الناس تكون لديهم قابلية لتكون الحصيات القلوية وذلك لانهم يمتصون كمية من الكالسيوم عن طريق غذائهم ويطرح الكالسيوم الزائد في البول ولكن قد يتبلور بعض الكالسيوم قبل ان يغادر الجسم مشكلاً حصاة.

تمر معظم حصيات الكلية عبر البول الى خارج الجسم ، وعندما تنحشر الحصاة فقد يتطلب الامر معونة الطبيب لاستخراجها. وفي بعض الحالات، يمكن ان يزيلها الطبيب بأدخال انبوب مرن داخل الحالب وهو قناة تحمل البول من الكليتين الى المثانة. 

مع تطور العلوم الطبية و الهندسية ، على حد سواء ، ازداد ميل الأطباء إلى الأبتعاد عن استخدام العمليات الجراحية قدر الأمكان في معالجاتهم لمثل تلك الحالات رغبة في تقليل مخاطر التداخلات الجراحية من الالتهابات الناتجة أو التعرض للتخدير العام وكذلك يعمل على إختزال الوقت للمريض non-invasive Surgery، لذلك صار الاطباء يستخدمون جهاز متخصص يدعى "مفتت الحصى" Lithotripter لمعالجة حصيات الكلية وهو عبارة عن جهاز متطور و حديث يعمل على تفتيت حصى المسالك البولية و الكلى عن بعد عن طريق تصادم الموجات الصوتية بالهدف ( الحصاة ) وهو مكان الألم بحيث تفتت الحصيات الى قطع صغيرة تخرج مع البول ويركز مفتت الحصى موجات صوتية صدمية Shock waves على موقع الحصيات ، الذي يتم تحديده بواسطة السونار أو الأشعة السينية Fluroscopy بينما يجلس المريض في مغطس ماء Water Tub بحيث تحطم الموجات الصدمية الحصيات إلى فتات صغيرة جداً يسهل خروجها مع مجرى البول. .

كما يمكن احياناً إستخدام اشعة الليزر في معالجة تلك الحالات المرضية ، حيث يدخل الطبيب "ليفاً بصرياً" وهو عبارة عن خيط رفيع من الزجاج او البلاستيك الى الحالب حتى يصل الى الحصيات وبعدئذ يولد الليزر حزمة من الطاقة تمر عبر الليف الى موقع الحصى ليفتتها ليستطيع المريض أن يغادر المصحة بدون أي ألم بدلا من أن يبقى نزيلا بالمصحة و بدون التعرض لأي جراحة و بدون أي مضاعفات جانبية .

الزملاء الأعزاء ......
ستجدون في الملف المرفق PDF – تفاصيل وتوضيحات اكثر حول هذه التقنية المهمة و المفيدة .......... ومن الله التوفيق

م . حــســـــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## hisham badawi (1 مايو 2007)

الاخ م حسنين
شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة
المزيد الى الامام


----------



## م.الدمشقي (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونفع بك


----------



## amod (1 مايو 2007)

مجهود رائع 
و ارجو الاسهاب اكثر في هذا الموضوع
من حيث الشركات المصنعة
و الاعطال وكيفية الصيانة
حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (14 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير علي مواضيعك المتميزة و المتنوعة
ادعو الله ان يكون هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (15 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mago0 (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## hamza_ama (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير علي مواضيعك المتميزة و المتنوعة
ادعو الله ان يكون هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك] زجزاك لله خيرا . ياريت ارفاق service manual للجهاز ان امكن :12:


----------



## ghost_adel (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح 
ارجو الاستمرار


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا اخي المهنس حسنين
ولكن هل هناك اجهزة حاليا تستدعي جلوس المريض في مغطس؟
حيث ان الاجهزة الحالية تستدعي فقط ملامسة جسم المريض للغشاء الذي يحتوي اداة المعالجة.
للزيادة ارجو زيارة الموقع التالي لاعطاء فكرة بسيطة عن الجهاز:
http://www.eswlproducts.com/Lithowave.htm


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (23 يونيو 2007)

الأخ العزيز .... محمد الكسواني

السلام عليكم ...

إن معظم أجهزة تفتيت الحصى - Lithotripter تستوجب جلوس المريض في مغطس الماء وذلك لتوليد الأمواج الصدمة ذات الشدة العالية - ESWL ..... ولكن الجيل الحديث من تلك الأجهزة - Modern Lithotriptor لا يستدعي ذلك كما ذكرتم .... وكما تم ذكره في الملف المرفق .... أشكرك جداً على ملاحظتك المميزة .... وبالتوفيق دوماً بإذن الله


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك مهندس حسنين 
واقدر جهودك في المتابعة والرد السريع
وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## طلال بحبوح (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخ حسنين .......................ز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

تحية طيبة .

انجاز اخر من روائع  م. حسنين العراقي  الذي عودنا على 

كل جديد ومثير ومفيد .

لك العز والأحسان والعافية لتنيرنا من علمك وعطاءك المديد .

البغدادي


----------



## طلال بحبوح (23 سبتمبر 2007)

يتألف جهاز تفتيت الحصيات من خارج الجسم بشكل عام من الأجزاء التالية:
1. مولد الأمواج الفوق صوتية الصادمة Generator.​​2. طاولة المريض والتي تكون متوافقة مع مولد الأمواج والمرتبطة به وذلك من أجل تحديد المحرق.​​3. مجموعة التصوير X-arm.​​4. مجموعة التصوير Echo.​​تكون الأجزاء السابقة جميعا مرتبطة ببعضها البعض وتتم عملية مطابقة المحاور والنقاط المرجعية قبل كل عملية معالجة.
أنظمة التصوير تكون متعامدة وذلك لتحديد مكان الحصية في الفراغ حيث يتم التصوير من زاويتين مختلفتين وذلك عبر أشعة X والأمواج الفوق صوتية Echo.
وبعد أن يتم مطابقة النقاط المرجعية لكل من أنظمة التصوير ومولد الأمواج الصادمة, يتم تحريك طاولة المريض حتى تكون الحصية مركز الأمواج الصادمة.



ميزات الأمواج الفوق الصوتية المستخدمة في ESWL

تتميز الامواج الفوق صوتية هنا بشدتها الكبيرة 
جدا حيث ان الضغط في نقطة المحرق يصل 
 الى قيمة اكبر من 100MPa و ذلك خلال زمن قصير
​​​​وتكمن فكرة تفتيت الحصيات بالأمواج الفوق صوتية بأن هذه المواج ذات الشدة الكبيرة المبئرة في الحصية الهدف تؤدي الى تفتيت الحصية بسبب قساوتها أما النسج المحيطة بالحصية فانها تلعب دور الناقل للأمواج وتأثرها بالامواج يكون طفيف بسبب رخاوة هذه الانسجة.​​


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... طلال البحبوح .... أرحب بك في ملتقانا الرائع - ملتقى الهندسة الطبية .... وأشكرك جداً على إضافتك المفيدة للموضوع ... أنتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك المتميزة إن شاء الله ... وبالتوفيق دائماً

م. حــســـــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## tigersking007 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا بشمهندس حسنين


----------



## الفارسة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلموووووووووووو
خصوصا بعد ان تم جلب الجهاز الىمحافظة بابل


----------



## م احمد ابو درنه (12 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael amro (26 يناير 2008)

*Storzmedical*

مرفق ملفات الشركة الخاصة بأجهزة تفتيت الحصى حيث تعتبر هذة الشركة من الشركات الرائدة في هذا المجال


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي wael amro .

شركة ستورز الألمانية شركة عريقة وانتاجها مميز وذات كفاءة عالية ومرغوبة لدى جميع الأوساط 

العالمية .

وايضا خرجنا بحصيلة ثابتة لأهمية الأمواج الفوق الصوتية واستخداماتها في المجال الطبي .

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (26 يناير 2008)

الأخ العزيز .. وائل .. شكراً جزيلاً على إضافتكم الرائعة للموضوع ... بإنتظار المزيد من مشاركاتكم المتميزة ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله .......


----------



## امجد حمايل (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هازي (30 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ليدي لين (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاركه القيمة


----------



## محب الشرقية (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

لكن عندي سؤال هل هو منتشر في الدول العربية 
أو المملكة العربية لسعودية


----------



## wael amro (2 فبراير 2008)

تحية واحترام 
طبعا هذة الأجهزة منتشرة في جميع الدول العربية


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات 
ان المريض اما ان يجلس في حوض من الماء او حاليا توجد حقيبة توضع على المكان الذي فية الحصوة وتملئ بالماء والغرض من ذلك انه الshock wave لاتنتقل بالهواء


----------



## glucose (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ملفات أكثر من رائعة


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (16 فبراير 2008)

الاخ Wael amro 

استدرجانا عروض لشراء lithotripterوقد عرض علي SLX-F2 
هل تعرف السعر


----------



## wael amro (16 فبراير 2008)

حسب معلوماتي فان سعر الجهاز حوالي 650 الف فرنك سويسري دون اضافات مع العلم بان الجهاز أحدث وأقوى جهاز تفتيت حصى في العالم ولايوجد منافس لة من حيث القدرة والجودة حتى الآن.


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (17 فبراير 2008)

معروض علينا بسعر 395000 يورو لكن الميزانيه 200000 يورو


----------



## wael amro (17 فبراير 2008)

ممكن شراء جهاز SLK او SLX من نفس الشركة وهي أجهزة ممتازة ومجربة في العديد من دول العالم ولكن أقل قدرة من F2


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليدي لين (9 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المسلم84 (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

بجد موضوع تحفة


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكور كتير كتير


----------



## bassel hatem (13 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية و الصحة صراحة الذي جعلني اشارك هو اصابتي بحصى الكلية الان
اليكم الرابط التالي من اليو تيوب لجهاز التفتيت
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr9JtCUrSJU&feature=related
عافاكم الله من كل شر


----------



## عبدالرحيم الخطيب (14 أغسطس 2008)

يسلمو ع المعلومات الجديده و القيمه...............
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم توجد ايضا شركه EMD التركيه وهي شركه ممتازه وانا شخصيا كانت لي دوره تدريبيه عندهم وجهازهم ممتاز ويمكنكم الدخول لموقع الش




ركه والحصول على المعلومات


----------



## عادل سمير جندى (27 فبراير 2009)

ممكن يا اخى طلب؟؟؟انا عايز اشهر الاعطال للجهاز دة اذا امكن اى احد من مهندسينا الافاضل
manual service


----------



## wael amro (28 فبراير 2009)

الاخ عادل حفظة اللة 
انني اتعامل مع هذة الاجهزة من شركة شتورتز ميدكال السويسريةStorz Medical 
منذاكثر من عشر سنوات ولم يحصل أعطال تذكر سوى الصيانة الدورية وتغيير الكويل بعد انتهاء عمرة الافتراضى 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق​


----------



## sajida (1 يونيو 2009)

شكراعلى المعلومات الحلوة


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

ألـــــــــــــــــــــف الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شـــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــر لك يا م. حسنــــــــــــــــــــــــين كلمــــــــــة مبــــــــــدعــ
فيك جدا قليلــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جعـلك الله ذخرا للمنتدى وللأمة الإسلامية جمعـاء وبارك فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء. آآآآآآآآآميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## مهند المهداوي (20 يونيو 2009)

*اضافة بسيطة*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*​*اخي العزيز حسنين دائما تتحفنا بالمعلومات الرائعة والمفيدة والجديدة بارك الله فيك.*
*اود ان اضيف ان عملية تركيز الموجات فوق الصوتية المستخدمة في تفتيت حصى الكلية يتم تركيزها بواسطة الشكل البيضوي (الاهليلجي) حبث اننا اذا ركزنا على شكل البروب الذي يلامس المريض فانه يكون بالشكل البيضوي حيث كما تعرفون ان هذا الشكل لديه بؤرتان تتركز فيهما الاشعة المنعكسة من واحدة الى الاخرى فاذا وضعنا مصدر للاشعة في احدى البؤرتين فانها ستتركز في البؤرة الثانية وهكذا بالنسبة للكرستالة المنتجة للموجات فوق الصوتية تكون في احدى البؤرتين والمريض يكون في البؤرة الثانية لكي تمر الموجات عبر جسده من اكبر مساحة ممكنة ولاتؤثر عليه وتتركز في النقطة المطلوبة وتعمل على تركيز الطاقة هناك مما يؤدي الى تفجير الحصاة الموجودة هناك وعلى شكل نبضات تصل الى 1500 نبضة تقريبا لكل جلسة علاج حتى يكون التفتيت مرحليا ولا يؤثر على النسيج الكلوي.*​


----------



## m1987s1951 (19 يوليو 2009)

تــــــــســــــــلــــــم ايـــــــــــــــدك
:20:​


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (20 يوليو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


*موضوع رائع* 


*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م قتيبه (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وأسكنك فسيح الجنان
أخوك في الله / م. قتيبة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حورية_الحور (9 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا
مشكور استاذ حسنين


----------



## s5051 (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ججججججججججججججججججججججججججزيلا


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يافا (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكور م حسنين العراقي على المشاركة القيمة
انا احد المهندسين المتخصصين على اجهزة تفتيت الحصى ولكن اختصاصي في جهاز تفتيت الحصى بالالتراساوند والهواء


----------



## moath saeed (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك 
يعطيك العافية يارب


----------



## العيون الدامعة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## medgroup (3 نوفمبر 2010)

_الاخ الكريم اسعد الله اوقاتك _
_الرجاء منك ومن جميع الاخوة المساعدة على تقديم مخططات تفصيلية عن اي جهاز يوضع في المنتدى وقريبا سوف اضع نماذج عن بعض الاجهزةالمتداولة مع الماركة والموديل الاحدث انشاء الله _
_ medgroup_


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## عباس اللامي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخ حسن ونتمنى من لديه معلومات عن أعطال الجهاز أن يذكرها وجزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين
م.عباس اللامـــــــــي


----------



## عباس اللامي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس حسن هل الموجات المستخدمة في العلاج صوتية أو فوق الصوتية أرجو التوضيح


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكككككور وجزاك الله الف خير 
_يا م.حسين_


----------



## blackhorse (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم ورزقكم الجنة


----------



## haedar alrobae (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## safa aldin (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## em4860 (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابوحمدا (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور على هذا


----------



## ابوحمدا (1 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه


----------



## استبرق غسان (3 أغسطس 2011)

احححححححححححححسنت يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## alaaroi1 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود ..........


----------



## المميز07 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور .. أخوووي
و يعطيك العافية ،،،


----------



## mohannad113 (27 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك . اي احد يريد اي معلومة عن صيانة جهاز تفتيت الحصيات dornier s II .


----------



## فادىناجي (3 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_walidh (4 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام


----------

